# Raw with Kibble as treats?



## Puppy (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello! Well it has been months I have been lurking around these forums! So finally I got an account!

I was wondering for a 5 month old puppy would the guidelines of this site would go fine Raw dog food | Raw diet | Raw dog food recipes ?

It says to use from 10 weeks to 5 months kibble in the morning as a training treat. 

I'm getting my puppy at 5 months, and it says that from 5 months to 15 I should feed my puppy less kibbles as treat, and two raw meals a day.

Sience my puppy was not being trained where I got him at. It is really important for me to find the best training reward for him. I do not want to risk feeding him to much (for his joints). Does anyone have any ideas, or tips? 

Also I was wondering about bones is it compleatly safe to give my puppy RAW bones? 

Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

There are folks who combine kibble and raw without any issue. Others say it's a big no-no. I feed kibble about one meal a week with no issues. 

But I have to wonder what they feel the advantage is to using kibble as a training treat rather than raw treats? Could be that they are enhanced to smell stronger than meat and the dog may respond better to the smell? That one perplexes me - but you CAN very successfully use raw treats for training.

No one would ever say raw bones are COMPLETELY safe. Dogs can and do choke on bones just as they choke on kibble or anything else they might eat. There's also the added responsibility on your part to ensure you are following the guidelines and monitoring meal time. It is a little more involved than scooping kibble in to the bowl and going on about your business. Having said all that, you can feel just as safe feeding your dog raw as you did on kibble.

Personal testimony: I'll never go back with Ezra or any future dog I have.


----------



## Puppy (Jan 31, 2011)

Goodmorning DeeMcB!!

I have been wondering the same when it comes to kibble as treats! I was told not let my puppy go on raw diet because I was told I would be spoiling him! It is just that dog food brands are so expensive in the country I live in, and full of unhealthy ingredients! I can not spend 25 euros for 2kg of unhealthy dog food. When it comes to raw treats what do you mean?? I have been into raw foods (human) along time ago, and I know that dehydrating foods can help to make something look "cooked".

After meal time should I take away the bone right after he is finished?
What do you think about grinding up the raw bones, and added it?

Thank you


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

If giving him the proper nutrition so that he can live a healthy, productive life is spoiling him, so be it!  Where I live (midwestern US) I spend about the same amount on raw as I did on kibble - depending on availability, it may not be cheaper. If you're near cattle farms you can probably connect with butchers, meat processers, etc. and get it cheaper. I also get lots of donations from people cleaning out their freezers. It takes some work but it can be done relatively inexpensively.

Raw Treats: If I'm at home I just cut up a meal in to smaller chunks and hand feed it as rewards while we work. If you do that, be sure to deduct it from the overall amount for the day. I have also dehydrated (ie, microwaved the holy crap out of it) and just popped it in a baggie if we're going out and I don't want to have bloody hands.

Bones: Chicken, turkey, pork, rabbit bone, etc. --- all completely edible. Dogs need edible bone to be about 10% of their diet over time. The only ones you need to worry about are weight-bearing bones of large animals (cows, deer, elk, moose, etc). They are harder and can damage your dog's teeth. I find deer bones to be particularly brittle and splintery, regardless of which bone they are, so I let him chew for a bit after the meat is gone but usually take them up soon afterward. Just by watching, you'll be able to tell which bones your dog can handle appropriately. Don't grind them - let your dog figure it out. It's good mental and physical exercise for them to work at getting meat off the bone and getting the bone eaten. Unless there's some particular reason (ie, dog doesn't have any teeth or is sick and you just need to get food in him), let him have a go at the bones.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When training a rawfed dog may not take the kibble as a treat unless that dog is very hungry or food driven.
My raw fed dog is food driven but doesn't like milkbone type treats will spit them out. As he's matured, he will take crunchy treats more readily than when he was younger.

When I train I use natural balance rolls, string cheese for treats. They are easy to eat quickly and the dog loves them.
I use to use kibble on the tracks and scent boxes when my dog was a young pup, I also used raw meat, he took both just fine, but wouldn't eat a hot dog off the track at all.
Whatever works for your dog, go with it. 

If there are digestive issues involved, then stick with what your dog is use to.


----------



## Puppy (Jan 31, 2011)

Good evening everyone!

People are seriously out of it! I just can not believe how feeding Raw is considered "spoiling". I rather have a healthy dog, than an unhealthy one! I went to a pet store to buy some toys for Iron (pup's name), and I asked a quick question about a toy. Then some how durring the conversation I brought up that I was going to give a raw diet. Imediatly everyone started acting like I was a bad owner, telling how I will make the dog sick, and that there is parasites inside the meat.

Fortunatly I have a butcher 1 minute outside my house, and they have good quality meats at pretty good price. Like you said I find that feeding raw is much/allmost cheaper than feeding a good dog food brand. 

How do you dehydrate with a microwave? I do not have microwave at home, and I do not know how to use one! The only time I used one is when I was in the states, and I burnt a cake that I was told to heat up! It was a disaster!

Oh really rabbit bone is fine? Thats good to know we eat alot of rabbit at my place! So in every meal am I suposed to leave the bone in? What about the dog bones you can find at the store? I have bought alots of them, and made shure that they are all 100% natural bufalo skin (no colors, and ect). How often may I give them to him?

Onyx'girl 

Cheese sounds like a good idea! I have a huge block of parmigiano! I love that stuff! I could carry it around as a treat, and a snack. I would not ever imagine that dogs can be so picky. I have two cats that are soooo picky they would rather not eat than eat an homemade cat meal. I tried hard to get them to eat meat, and they never did! I guess a dog would take kibbles as a treat if you train them early in the morning, and feed them later in the day.


----------

